

The interactive landing page that is virally promoting itself - Igor_Bratnikov
http://wanderu.com

======
Igor_Bratnikov
I'm one of the creators of the the landing page that we launched recently
while the product is still in development. The landing page has an interactive
twist that gives people an incentive to share about us.

In the time its been up we've seen the majority of visitors coming back to the
page several times, interacting with us a long time each visit and sharing
about us on Facebook and through personal referral links. In addition we have
seen a strong percentage of referrals coming back to sign up.

Along side to traditional email sign up using Launchrock we added an
interactive element that gets visitors a reason to share and spread our
message for us and increases our traffic. But in addition people are staying
on the landing page for significant time, coming back multiple times and
telling us that the game is addictive.

We used a modified game tied to a giveaway where a higher score gives a higher
chance to win an awesome ski trip for 4. People are entered by filling out an
email prompt after they've played a bit. They get to play longer, so they can
get to a higher score by sharing on Facebook and by having their friends come
play the game once they run out of lives. So far looking great like a snowball
picking up steam.

Would love to hear HN's thoughts!

